# How much does a local acoustic guitar cost??



## blademast3r (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys im plannin to buy an acoustic guitar...not a branded one jus an indian made one will do...i guess my budget mud be around 2k...so cud u specify any brand??  basically it shud be durable nd should sound ok for its price.....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2008)

Granada PRS-1 Cutaway Acoustic Guitar + Freebies worth Rs 900!
[GRANADAPRS1]  Rs.2,500

Type: Cutaway
Size: Medium - 39'
Neck: Beech
Bridge: Rosewood
Finger Board: Rosewood
String: Steel
Top Board: Spruce Plywood
Side & Back: Sapele Plywood
Color: Black/Natura

*www.bajaao.com/granada-prs1-cutaway-acoustic-guitar-freebies-worth-rs-900-p-3517.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Do not forget to pick up a electronic guitar tuner.. Really handy..


----------

